# [HELP!] Go Locker Question



## AntwonJenkins (Oct 6, 2011)

Mod Type:: Theme

Difficulty:: Difficult

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
I've published a couple Go Locker themes and recently just noticed something that is driving me insane. I am using a Galaxy Nexus and kanged a couple of their lockscreen's. No problems with those at all. Install fine on every device that I've tried. MDPI, HDPI, XHDPI no problems, all with just a HDPI folder, no other resources. Recently I made a football lockscreen and want to make sure it's available to as many people as possible. This is where the problem lies. It will not work on an XHDPI phone from the market. It installs fine when testing and from using the same apk as i used to upload to the market. But when a person download and installs it then tries to apply it, they get all white preview images and then if you apply it it gives a completely clean screen that looks like its unlocked but is locked only unlocking by the home button or a status bar pulldown action. I've tried for a couple days to figure this one out and am pretty stuck. The apps are not checked for copy protection in the market either. If anyone has any clue what-so-ever it would be greatly appreciated.

(I tried adding a drawable-xhdpi folder too, no bueno)


----------



## AntwonJenkins (Oct 6, 2011)

sorry if i post this in the wrong spot i just have no clue where to look or who to ask


----------



## AntwonJenkins (Oct 6, 2011)

AntwonJenkins said:


> Mod Type:: Theme
> 
> Difficulty:: Difficult
> 
> ...


UPDATE: I have had someone (BigNaDad aka BigDX) finally let me know exactly what the issue is. It is an encryption that Android 4.1 (jellbean) puts on paid apps. Go Launcher/Go Locker currently have no decryption process for themes therefore paid themes will not work properly if you are running anything after Ice Cream Sandwich (Android 4.0). Hope this helps someone else's headache.


----------

